# Chicken Wire Ghost



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Many of us have used chicken wire...but these pics are interesting.

http://www.wackyarchives.com/offbeat/easy-do-it-yourself-ghost-static.html


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats kinda cool. would work awesome in a haunted forest haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I use chicken wire for body forms held up with 1 1/2 in PVC on a stake in the ground. I add a cross fitting on top of about 5 foot of pipe then a shot junk to mount the head and or mask and two ten inch junks to mount the arms (pool noodles) and hands. 
I can see where distance and lighting would be very important with the "ghost". Other wise people are going to ask why you didnt get it done.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

The devious part of me is thinking..."build one and set it up a short distance from a road" and see how many people stop or slow down.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool... how about putting glow or blacklight paint on the outer edge. I think in the dark, by itself, it would look unfinished. You would need a light on the background or it wouldn't look transparent??????


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

We're talking about using these in our haunted trail, just hoping we can make them look as good as this. One concern we've come up with is if they start to rust. We're considering spray painting them with white or silver to seal them. I think they'd look really cool with some fog and lights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So very simple and pretty cool.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have done this but not as good as they did.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bourno showed me this the other night. I love it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that IS good! I can see where lighting might be an issue though but otherwise it's really cool


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmm.. Won't hurt to try it out..


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

*chicken wire ghost*

http://www.wackyarchives.com/offbeat/easy-do-it-yourself-ghost-static.html

if it's lit properly, this could be very interesting, you'll have to keep the audience away a bit though, judging by the pics.

"shaping is the easy part!" yeah right


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think its best effect would be as it's pictured...in the day at a distance. I like this effect.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Would work well if you used it in conjunction with a sign that either counts down or draws attention to your haunt. Placing it behind the sign at a decent distance will allow it to be seen when people look at your sign, but not so close up that they think you didn't finish the project. Would of course have to be for day time use.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I to think this is a great day prop, also made to be seen from a distance.
pretty cool


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

That definately is cool, placed in the right place, could really give some one a good scare!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

*Chicken Wire ghost*

So i was searching the web for some cool prop ideas and i came across a super cool how-to, and im sure for most of us this would be a cool last minute prop, since ALOT of us have pounds of chicken wire, sorry if this was posted before 
ENJOY 
:xbones:EMU:xbones:

http://www.wackyarchives.com/offbeat/easy-do-it-yourself-ghost-static.html


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That wasn't what I was expecting, but neat.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya i saw that wonder how it will work at nite-but then again it would be cool to have in the yard all year long


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

D'OH sorry guys i found this same link in another thread sorry about that


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's ok EMU 
I think it's a cool prop
one to leave up all year


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That was beautifully done- the "sculptor" has a knack for form. 

In our haunts we use chicken wire, but as a frame to tape plastic on to make our solid characters. This is a great implementation, though- if your patrons were far enough away from the wire for it to look like "ghost mist".


----------

